# Humulin R Pre Workout.....



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

This is my mates current protocol....never seen anyone wait that long after injecting before having a shake...?

He seems to be doing very well on it though..




[*=1]



*45 minutes before workout: *15 IU Humulin R.
​
[*=1]



*20 minutes before workout*: 15 grams hydrolyzed whey protein. 50 grams high molecular weight carb (such as Element, which is the same as Vitargo or Karbolyn at a reduced cost). 5 grams micronized creatine monohydrate. 2 grams Leucine. 2 grams beta alanine. 20 grams glycerol monostearate. 500 mg Vitamin C.
​
[*=1]



*75 minutes after 1**st** shake: *Same as 1st shake, but only 10 grams of glycerol are used.
​
[*=1]



*75 minutes after 2**nd** shake: *Only the whey and high molecular weight carb are used in this shake, at the same quantities.

He wants to know how he could add in peptides into the pre workout protocol....he has ghrp2 and mod-grf? Could he take it 10mins before the humulin injection?

Thanks
​


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that is a common protocol for Pre-WO the key is the amount of carbs in his first shake which is 20min after the Insulin why he waits 20min i am unsure but what he does is fine...

on the above protocol he can add the GHRP/GHRH at saturation dose when he jabs the insulin.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

thanks Paul.

He is finding and so am i, it very difficult to get humulin R. I know humalog is completely different as it peaks a lot quicker......are there any alternatives to humulin?


----------

